# Question for those who buy FO from WSP..



## Healinya (Jul 30, 2008)

I know what blueberries smell like, I know what almonds smell like... But I don't know what 'clean laundry' and 'crackling firewood' smell like. I would love to try them all.. but too many to choose.. What are you're favorite uncommon scents from them?


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jul 31, 2008)

read the reviews of the scents. it will help you pick out "good" ones. i've found that they can give you a fairly good idea of what its going to smell like....


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know what you call unusual, but I couldn't live w/o the following WSP scents in stock at ALL times 8) :

Blooming Tulip
Calming Waters
Cinnamon Frosting
Cool Water (for him)
Flowering Herb
Frosted Snowdrop
Garden Mint
Lemon Meringue
Lemon Lavender
Lolita
Love Spell-Victorias Secret dupe
Mango Sorbet-Tutti Dolce
Orange Cream
Secret Crush-Victorias Secret dupe
Strawberries & Champagne
Vanilla Bean Noel


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tab you must try pink grapefruit then! Most amazing citrus scent ever!


----------



## soap_lady (Jul 31, 2008)

you may want to take the reviews with a grain of salt, the admin on the site is removing anything slightly negative (on all products) so it all looks perfect and wonderful.

Also there are places that are more honest with their reviews and have better prices on their FO's.  Natures garden comes to mind.


----------



## Chay (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been ordering from them for so many years I can't remember what all I've tried. While not my personal favorites some of my biggest sellers in the past have been:
Lilac
Lavender
Love Spell
Sleep Time (EO Blend)
Ocean Water (A popular scent in soap but had TONS of special orders for my gel candles in this fragrance)

Some of my favorites:
Bedtime Bath
Beneath the Stars
Tranquil Tropics (special order)


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jul 31, 2008)

I like -

Blooming Tulip 
Chocolate
Island kiss
Bedtime Bath 
Beneath the Stars 
Sea glass
Wasabe Lime

I know there's more, but these are the ones off the top of my head


----------



## pinkduchon (Aug 1, 2008)

*essential oils sellers*

Has any one ever purchased from Wellington Fragrance Company?
I am wondering how their EO are.


----------



## CiCi (Aug 16, 2008)

I have crackling firewood, but I don't like it. I will use it to blend with something else.


----------



## Healinya (Aug 16, 2008)

Well, I bought a few:

Hazelnut Cappuccino

Pink Type (Blend of Neroli, Peony, Violet and Juniper Berries
Compared to: Victoria Secret)

Garden of Paradise (Ozone, Jasmine, Tropical Fruit, Rose and Mandarin Orange)

Sage and Citrus

Bergamot and Mandarin

Cucumber Mint

Margarita Lime (Lime, Orange, Tequila)

Tropical Vacation (Pineapple, Coconut, Orange, Lime)

Lavender and Basil 

but now I am sad that a hurricane is supposed to hit Wednesday - I hope it doesn't mess up UPS


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Aug 17, 2008)

i got 

Sweet Rain
Garden of paradise

and they are freaking amazing!!!!!

gingerbread cookie great, gingbread was ehhhh...

Ginger mocha latte, just smelling in the bottle was not what i was hoping for. i wanted like starbucks gingerbread lastte smell. wasn't it.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hazelnut Cappuccino sounds yummy!
WSP used to carry a Hazelnut chocolate that's really to die for.  
I can't believe they discontinued it  :x I've been hoarding my bottle....


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 17, 2008)

I loved their Chocolate Fondue, I called it Chocolate Hazelnut cause I smelled a little nutty undertone. They discoed it too!


----------



## Healinya (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, they smell great.

The Pink Type didn't come in. It was on sale for 50% off, the receipt said 'discontinued' and I was credited the $15. However, I'm not too happy that eight days after i placed the order - it's still listed for sale - and at only 25% off now. I sent them an unhappy email about that, we'll see if they do anything about it. My shipping was still the same cost, and had I known I would have gotten something else... so we'll see.

Anyway, they were all great. My favorite is sage and citrus. I will say the bergamot and mandarin was mostly mandarin - very strong orange, very light bergamot. The margarita lime was the same thing - very strong lime scent.


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 24, 2008)

Healinya said:
			
		

> Cucumber Mint




I bought this one too--- loved it in the bottle. Hated it in the soap. 

I have gotten quite a few from them and tried 3 so far and like them in the bottle and hate them in the soap. All 3 of those batches didn't work out. Now with saying that it might be very well that one recipe I used lard instead of shortening-- smelled like fish bait when thru-- could have been the lard, 2 batch seized completely and looks like lye settled on bottom and has dos and barley has scent- I think its unusable-- could also be that I didn't get the lye completely dissoloved, 3rd made a victorian rose--- smelled like rotting flowers for 5 weeks before it started to smell like a rose--- I was going to give it 6 weeks (if I could stand it that long) then if not better by 6 weeks --I mean surely right?!--I'd toss it. Then I kind of smells better not so rotteny flowers smell -- you can actually smell a little rose in there. I'm not saying that there stuff is bad Lots of people use it and love it and have great success but for me and my dumb luck... I'll probably use the rest I have in salts or lotions or smelly jellies-- scared to chance it again.

Good luck and hope all is well


----------



## Healinya (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, they were very nice about my little complaint. I was annoyed that I paid shipping for a 16 oz bottle that I didn't receive, so while this is a one time only thing now that I know their policy on discontinued items, I will be receiving another 16oz fo without additional shipping charges.


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 29, 2008)

*Question for those who buy FOs from WSP...*

I have had mixed results from their FOs.  A few have been quite nice but the icky ones outweigh the good ones for me by a mile.  With so many other suppliers to chose from, I don't think I will reorder from them..Almost everyone that I did like has been discontinued now!!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 29, 2008)

I know everyones nose is different, and I do B&B, not CP, but 9 out of 10 scents I order from WSP I fall in love w/. Most other places I order 10 scents & sell 8 back off on ebay. WSP suits my nose very well.


----------



## spotts71 (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the way they smell in the bottle. I just haven't luck with them in soap. I will try them in salts or jellies. I wont through them away-- they do smell yummy.


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 17, 2008)

Sleep Time. It's in their essential oil blends. Also Lavender Type - another essential oil blend.


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: essential oils sellers*



			
				pinkduchon said:
			
		

> Has any one ever purchased from Wellington Fragrance Company?
> I am wondering how their EO are.



I have and I was beyond extremely disappointed with it all. Out of almost 30 scents I only like maybe 2.


----------

